# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Uitbehandelde patiënten krijgen eerder toegang tot nieuwe medicijnen

## Leontien

Vanaf vandaag is het voor uitbehandelde en chronisch zieke patiënten met ziekten zoals kanker en de spierziekte ALS mogelijk om versneld toegang te krijgen tot innovatieve medicijnen via de community van myTomorrows. Het is voor het eerst dat op die manier uitvinders van medicijnen, artsen en patiënten bij elkaar worden gebracht. De initiatiefnemers hopen daarmee patiënten die geen tijd te verliezen hebben te helpen.

Alleen al in Nederland krijgen jaarlijks ruim 100.000 patiënten te horen dat zij uitbehandeld zijn. Via myTomorrows kunnen zij nu met elkaar in contact komen en op zoek gaan naar nieuwe mogelijkheden. In de community kunnen biotechbedrijven hun nieuwste medicijnen die hoopvolle onderzoeksresultaten laten zien aanbieden. De patiënten kunnen zich in samenwerking met hun arts aanmelden voor versnelde toegang, waarbij myTomorrows zorgdraagt voor een zorgvuldige afhandeling. 

Peter Kapitein, ex-kanker patiënt en oprichter van wervingsinitiatief Alpe d'HuZes: Dit is een fantastische doorbraak. Hier zitten wij als patiënten al jaren op te wachten! 

myTomorrows is opgericht vanwege de lange ontwikkelingsduur van medicijnen. "In de jaren '60 duurde het drie jaar voordat een medicijn werd goedgekeurd, momenteel is dat bijna 15 jaar," zegt Sjaak Vink, CEO en mede-oprichter. "Aids-patiënten deden eind 80-er jaren alles om een oplossing te vinden. Ze haalden illegale pillen uit Mexico. Braken in bij farmaceuten. Door deze eigen experimenten en de maatschappelijke druk die daardoor ontstond, zijn de aidsremmers van nu versneld uitgevonden. Het illegale circuit floreert in andere ziektegebieden helaas nog steeds. Met alle gevaren van dien. Wij willen daarom op legale wijze uitbehandelde patiënten en hun artsen nieuwe keuzemogelijkheden geven. Voor meer of betere tomorrows." 

Een van die 100.000 uitbehandelde patiënten is de 51-jarige ALS-patiënt Hans Koch, vader van 3 kinderen: "In 2009 zag ik mij gedwongen zelf illegaal te experimenteren. Door myTomorrows is dat niet meer nodig. Andere mensen maken wellicht andere keuzes, maar ik kies ervoor om te leven en wil daar alle mogelijkheden voor benutten."

Toezichthouders staan positief tegenover het initiatief. Rogier Bos, secretaris van de Centrale Commissie Mensgebonden Onderzoek (CCMO): De uitbehandelde patiënt heeft het recht op keuzevrijheid. Dit initiatief creëert hierin een unieke mogelijkheid waar veel patiënten baat bij kunnen hebben.

De eerste mogelijkheden zijn vanaf vandaag beschikbaar. myTomorrows start vanuit Europa. Het doel is om via de patiënt-community myTomorrows op zo kort mogelijke termijn wereldwijd voor zoveel mogelijk patiënten iets te kunnen betekenen. 

Vind jij dit een goed inniatief?

----------

